# Wiring a Touch Probe



## Seajinx (May 1, 2016)

Hi all, I'm hoping someone here can help and or direct me on wiring my ArcLight Router table with a touch probe. I'm not sure as to where the wire goes inside the control box. Any advise or schematic diagrams would be very much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Your control box may or may not have connections for a touch plate. Does your control software have a built in or programmable touch detect routine? Have you contacted customer support?

You can make a stand alone touch detector if you can not use one with your controller or software like this one or just buy one: https://www.ebay.com/p/?iid=161987436959&&&chn=ps


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Although Probotix now offers a touch plate for their CNCs, I made up a little light probe that turns on an LED when the bit touches the plate. It has come in very handy and can be used between the bit and material in the Z axis as well as the X and Y directions if it fits. 

4D Furniture Thoughts: Touch Off Light for my Probotix CNC

I put the plate between bit and material, then clip the cable to the bit. I then touch the plate to the bit to verify there is a connection/battery in the box. I then jog the bit down within 1/8" of the plate, reduce the jog steps to .005" and step down until the light comes on. I back up one step, then change step size to .001". I step down again until the nlight comes on again and then know I'm within .001" of the material. When I touch off that axis in linuxCNC I enter the value on the black box rather than 0. 

This is not my original idea. I believe I saw it first in a Youtube Video. Not sure by whom. 

4D


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> 4D Furniture Thoughts: Touch Off Light for my Probotix CNC
> 
> 4D


I did not know you had a blog; you now have another stalker. :nerd:


----------

